

Graceful stopping in Go - mihasya
http://rcrowley.org/articles/golang-graceful-stop.html

======
azth
Not so graceful stopping in Go:

    
    
      panic()
    

:)

------
tromp
Doesn't Go end when both players pass consecutively:-?

